# My Human/Tau Army (Award Winning)



## Edchopp (Aug 2, 2010)

So at the very end of my armies time with me before being put on Ebay here is my Human/Tau army. 

Before we begin a bit of back ground on how this army came about, and the fluff to go with it.
At the 2006 GT I came up with an idea for a really cool Broadside conversion, the colour scheme based upon my friends trainers (Thanks Dan!). However given my aversion to anything that isn't human I had to come up with a good reason as to why I was collecting a Tau army, so a human-Tau army it was!

*The Sept world of Tol'Anyor was once a world of the Imperium called Gorants Reach, considered a backwater by the High Lords of Terra it was largely ignored by the Imperium at whole. Suffering constant raids by Xenos and heretical forces alike the people and governance of Gorants Reach felt the Imperium a power too distant to help. So when they were approacehed by Human agents of the Tau Water Caste they were only too eager to embrace the protection of a power far closer to home, and so became the Sept world of Tol'Anyor. 

Under the rule of the Tau the world of Tol'Anyor flourished as never before and embraced the technical expertise of the Tau with relish freed from the stagnant oppression of the Priesthood of Mars they welcomed the concept of research and development like a prisoner enjoys freedom. Then the Imperium counter attacked with a mighty force then known as the Damocles Gulf Crusade.

Instead of bowing before their former Lords and Masters the people of Tol'Anyor fought in partisan raids against the invading forces of the Imperium to such an extent that the Imperium abandoned its plans of utterly conquering the world and resorted to blockading the system. Once the Crusade was defeated the imperium withdrew from the Damocles Gulf leaving the world of Tol'Anyar to its own devices.

For their part in assisting the Tau Empires efforts to resist the crusade the people of Tol'Anyor were given unfettered access to the full armoury of the Tau Empire to do with as they wished. Some years later the forces of Tol'Anyor are now a vital part of the Tau Third wave expansion fighting at the forefront of the war using their remotely controlled battlesuits and grav-tanks with vastly improved and experimental engines.
*
The idea of the army was to give a dynamic new version of the battlesuits and to have an army with that real wow factor. I think I achieved that having received the 'Best Themed Army Award' at the PAW tournament in 2009 (yep it took me that long to complete the army).

As I can't upload too many Photos Here is a few to whet the appetite and a link to the Photobucket Album.









Photobucket Link: http://s1005.photobucket.com/albums/af179/Edchopp/Human Tau/
Thats it thanks for your interest! Keep an eye out on Ebay its available soon!
Also any suggestions on how much you think this army is worth (money wise) would be most welcome as I'm having trouble working out an objective price.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Meh, not so good-looking...............................:victory:...................................................................

Nah, just kidding, those are freaking amazing! The Broadside is my favorite by far, I would've never thought combining a dreadnought and battlesuit would end up looking like those mechs from Avatar! +Rep! Please share more pics if you have some!!!!k:


----------



## Edchopp (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks very much! you had me going for a minute I was all ready to get indignant.
The link to photo bucket has pictures of the entire army in detail. I didn't want to flood the post with pictures in my first post on the site!
Any suggestions on a sensible price for it?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thats not a dread, that was a warlord titan. Love the merging of the tau and eldar vehicles.
Fantastic army, very impressive.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

That's a Titan!? Oh wow, the picture makes it look so small... That's even better now! How'd you make your Kroot btw, are they human also?:wink:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

very creative. +rep


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I love that Hammerhead, looks really cool! The fluff is very good, too. +Rep!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

aw friggin sweet. The fluff is well thought out too and yeah I am kind of surprised more people havn't thought of, or have actually made rather, a human tau army with the amount of humans that are inducted into the empire. and yeah that broadside conversion is awesome.

also, I looked through the album, you should really put one of the pathfinders pics in your post here.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

pretty cool I guess... though it's fluffy, still don't like guardsmen being sucked up into bullshit ideologies other than the Emperor of Mankind!!! grrr....


----------



## Edchopp (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

The kroot aren't human unfortunately  because I had to paint them quickly before a tournie. I also have a basic vespid squad.


----------



## Edchopp (Aug 2, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> pretty cool I guess... though it's fluffy, still don't like guardsmen being sucked up into bullshit ideologies other than the Emperor of Mankind!!! grrr....


Its alright I have a ridiculously large IG army I've been collecting for over ten years. I think I might be forgiven a little dalliance! :wink:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll be honest, I'm not really a fan of the painting but the conversion work is superb. +Rep


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Love the hammerhead it looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

The battlesuit is sweet as and the paint scheme is really cool. +rep, I'm off to look at your photobucket now.

EDIT: I just noticed you have four fingers on your guys. I'd rep you for that alone. Really nicely done - must have cost you a bomb and left you with horribly mutilated bits.


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

That is utterly amazing. I don't know what I like more: the Pathfinders, tanks or that awesome broadside.

Those tanks actually look brilliant and are a genius design, so much more what you'd really expect from an intelligently designed hover-tank (why Tau have those huge, exposed engines is beyond me), as all the armour is now angled so it would deflect AT weapons, etc. better. 

Have some rep for an utterly spectacular army!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Great army, the tank is a simply fantastic conversion, and your right, it does make more sense than the exposed engines you get on Tau vehicles.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

That Broadside is just downright sexy and you damned its just so hawt!

Im not much for the Hammerhead when compared to that so awesome Broadside and thiose nice Fire Warriors 

Congtats


----------



## Edchopp (Aug 2, 2010)

Up on Ebay now.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320574322133&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

the concept and conversions are brilliant although i would have to say i think the paint job lets it down everythings very shiney particulary the vespids, kroot and guardsmen


----------

